# grower in oregon searching for patient



## whisper60 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I hear there is all sorts of patients out there but Im not seeing any connection. I usually grow just for myself outdoors and wanted more variety so I'll have more than I need this year I'm not asking for anything and I don't want to pay to find someone. anyone know where\how to find a honest reliable person


----------



## yaya1731 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have been looking for a grower for over a year I have a valid card and live in the se Portland area please tell me something good


----------



## whisper60 (Aug 6, 2012)

give me some idea whom I'm talking with before we continue age, gender, how long you've been a card holder ect.


----------



## whisper60 (Aug 7, 2012)

you should understand why I'm leary, the situtation can turn in to a mess on my part. I'm on ss disability and I don't need any more problems, for now you wont know much about me except that you will get up to max limit on weed and can seek other growers after harvest. I believe there's a area for private messages give me some info about yourself.


----------



## yaya1731 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm 26 years old 3kids & am soon to be married.I'm just an at home mom 24 7 drama free just stay at home and medicate. Would say more but I couldn't figure out how to send a private Msg


----------



## yaya1731 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh and I have had my card for a little over a year


----------



## whisper60 (Aug 7, 2012)

sounds good, will talk tomarrow I'll be online before 10 am. I'm pushed for time right now.


----------



## yaya1731 (Aug 7, 2012)

I wont be online in the am I have some errands to run but give me a call 5035010616...alisha


----------

